# Hierodula multispina in 32 oz deli cup?



## agent A (Nov 25, 2011)

hello all, I'm getting 2 L5 pairs of Hierodula multispina next week, and I have large cages but they r so huge they couldn't possibly fit under my heat lamp and so I was wondering, can I house them safely in 32 oz deli cups? Would they have enough room for the final molt? Should they be put in something bigger? I can easily obtain larger containers, the question is, would that be necissary?

Thanx!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 25, 2011)

YES, it would best to get something larger, they cannot bottom out!


----------



## agent A (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok thanx for telling me


----------



## ismart (Nov 25, 2011)

These guys can get pretty big! A 32oz deli cup won't cut it!


----------



## agent A (Nov 25, 2011)

I will get a few bigger cages  oh btw r all 4 of them L5 yet? I can't wait to get them  !!!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 19, 2012)

You know, Mantisplace has 80 oz. insect cups.Not sure if that's too big, but you can check them out:

http://www.mantisplace.com/insectcups.html


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 19, 2012)

if looking for something for that species, go with med round or hex for molting and final housing.


----------



## agent A (Jan 19, 2012)

I have subadults now and they r pretty small, how big r adults?


----------



## ismart (Jan 20, 2012)

agent A said:


> I have subadults now and they r pretty small, how big r adults?


They can be 3 to 4 inches as adults.


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2012)

My mismolted female is subadult now and is perfect!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> I have subadults now and they r pretty small, how big r adults?


About this big.


----------



## agent A (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW!!! my subadults r only the size of that mantis' thorax lol


----------



## ismart (Jan 23, 2012)

Male






Female






These are both average size.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2012)

C, I told ya!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 26, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> if looking for something for that species, go with med round or hex for molting and final housing.


Yeah but the 80 oz. is cheaper...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 26, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Yeah but the 80 oz. is cheaper...


And is only as tall as a 32oz, you need up and down not so much side to side for molting.


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 9, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> And is only as tall as a 32oz, you need up and down not so much side to side for molting.


Sorry...I didn't know it was that short.


----------

